# TUESDAY 14TH of april



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

WELL TIM DID IT AGAIN!!!


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Very Nice better than i did today:clap


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Was this from pcola??? Im guessing it is. Any others seen? Nice work.


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

This is my nephew and I am sure there will be several more to come in the next few weeks:clap:clap

Here ya go...a lil easier to see


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

thanks for fixing the viewer's angle. i'm still not too savvy with the picture posting deal. i ran into tim at the shop while i was talking with ryan... not a bad fish if i may say so... tim's a good guy and i hope he gets a few more:clap


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

That looks like Reel Fun..Where did he catch that ling??


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Caught on a live bluefish on pcola beach pier. I was standing right next to him, he didn't even have his sunglasses with him today. I missed one just before he caught it also on a live bluefish.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

sounds like swimming a bluefish or mullet out is a better idea than staring at the water waiting for a jig shot... there was another ling caught off the pier today on a king bait/wire leader by a good friend of mine. aaron (red) daughtry caught a 41lb cobia, i think he was using a mullet.


----------



## BassMasterSon! (Feb 18, 2009)

nice catch man!


----------



## gwhite33 (Jul 23, 2008)

good fish


----------



## YakFlies (Oct 3, 2008)

Good job....

Which store was that picture taken?


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

reel fun


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

where is that shop


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

ITS ON THE CORNER OF PACE AND CERVANTIES 711 NORTH PACE BLVD.


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

OH YA VERY NICE AND TASTY LING PERFECT SIZE :bowdown:clap


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats Timothy, good Job...:clap:clap:clap

Ed


----------

